# Nice 58 Corsa FS



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

No, not my rat of a Corsa, a nice one:

http://portland.craigslist.org/bik/127549405.html


----------



## Eben (Feb 6, 2005)

*Hey That's Mine!*

Hope I'm not breaking any rules of etiquette around here, I was going to buy an RBR ad if craigslist didn't work. Since someone else posted it first I thought I'd chip in and say that I'm selling this Merckx frame and would gladly pay for shipping if anyone who posts on this board would like to purchase it.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I'm glad it doesn't fit me, those things are like lost puppies and $1000 cars me for, I can't stop bringing them home.


----------

